# Maus weg unter Windows7



## dianteli (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab Windows7 Home Premium auf meinem neune PC drauf. Jetzt hab ich grad WOW installiert - aber in WOW hab ich keine Maus.
Auf der Windows Oberfläche funktioniert die Maus ganz normal. Hatte vorher die Razer Copperhead die hab ich aber wieder deinstalliert, weil es noch keine Windows7 Treiber dafür gibt. Also ganz normale Maus angestopselt und wieder nix - keine Maus in WOW. 

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnt bzw. wie ich das hinkrieg?

Grüße
Dianteli


----------



## Fusselbirne (14. November 2009)

dianteli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab Windows7 Home Premium auf meinem neune PC drauf. Jetzt hab ich grad WOW installiert - aber in WOW hab ich keine Maus.
> Auf der Windows Oberfläche funktioniert die Maus ganz normal. Hatte vorher die Razer Copperhead die hab ich aber wieder deinstalliert, weil es noch keine Windows7 Treiber dafür gibt. Also ganz normale Maus angestopselt und wieder nix - keine Maus in WOW.
> ...


Freund von mir hatte ähnliches Problem und hat die Repair Funktion im WoW Ordner benutzt,hat danach funktioniert,versuch das doch mal,wenn es danach immer noch nicht klappt,schau mal im Technik Forum von WoW nach o.Ä.


----------



## dianteli (14. November 2009)

Also wow-repair hat leider auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Igoar85 (14. November 2009)

ich hab es manchmal wenn ich videos o.ä. im Browser schaue....da hilft oft einfach Programm schließen und neu öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuch es mal damit.


----------



## Siilverberg (14. November 2009)

Adminrechte Kompatiblitätsmodus?


----------



## Adnuf (14. November 2009)

DAs problem habe ich auch allerdings NUR wen ich in Vollbild Spiele!

Stell mal auf Fenstermodus, hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## Skua (14. November 2009)

auf einem von meinen zwei Win7 Rechnern habe ich das Problem auch - unterscheiden tun die sich, bis auf Hardware eigentlich nur dadurch, dass der mit dem Problem die US Version mit DE Sprachpaket ist, und der auf dem es funzt die DE Version direkt bekommen hat.

Außerdem hat die US mit DE (nicht unbedingt das Prob aber zur Identifizierung des PCs) Version das Problem, dass die Startleiste nicht verschwidnet bei Fullscreen - sprich nur automatisch ausblenden + oben hinschieben = spielbar (natürlich auch nur Fenstermodus) 

Ach ja spiel mal am "Hardware Cursor" + "Fenstermodus + Maximiert" rum pls und poste deine Erfahrungen


----------



## dianteli (14. November 2009)

Ich hab aber das Problem dass ich jetzt gar nicht in WOW reinkomme, weil ich da ja Sprache, Realm usw. aussuchen muss - und das ohne Maus....
Mit der Tastatur geht das bei mir auch net 

Dianteli


----------



## Skua (14. November 2009)

naja die maus ist schon da aber unsichtbar - wie man halt nur an den hover effekten merkt


----------



## dianteli (14. November 2009)

Ja genau, aber ist halt schwierig so etwas zu treffen. Mir kommt auch vor das die Maus viel schneller reagiert. So aber jetzt hab ich's mal in WOW geschafft.
Wo kann ich jetzt die Änderungen machen:
 "Hardware Cursor" + "Fenstermodus + Maximiert" 

Dianteli


----------



## Skua (14. November 2009)

ääh ob das die ideal Einstellung ist weiß ich nit - du solltest aus Variationen daraus rum basteln - kp welche Einstellung das war - und davon berichten zum vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dianteli (14. November 2009)

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht, nur weiss ich nicht, wo ich Einstellungen zum Hardwar-Cursor vornehmen kann.
Ich hab jetzt nur mal WoW im Fenstermodus laufen und da funktioniert die Maus - auch die Razor Copperhead.

Wird das wohl im Vollbildmodus auch hinzukriegen sein?


----------



## Skua (14. November 2009)

keine Ahnung - ich spiel eh immer im maximierten Fenster um schneller alt+tab'en zu können

Aber wenn das mehr Leute haben als ich muss ich mich wenigstens nit um mein us laptop kümmern - da ist wohl was buggy
jetzt ist die frage ob es an treibern oder an wow liegt


----------



## Teal (15. November 2009)

Beitrag verschoben zu "PC-Technik".

Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Xerivor (15. November 2009)

Du kannst den Vollbildmodus schon im Launcher deaktivieren. Öffne den Launcher gehe auf Optionen dann auf Voreinstellungen für das Spielt dort den hacken weg bei Vollbildmodus..


----------

